# The code breakers..blocks G and D



## Mikeymutt (Jan 17, 2017)

This was my third visit to Bletchley park.home of the code breakers.the main reason for this visit with janovitch and man gone wrong was to see D block but I did go back in G block for another look.i won't go in to the history of the code breakers as there is just far too much info.and it's pretty well known with loads of info online.i did learn the other week though that the site was built with low buildings to resemble a hospital.to avoid suspicion.i love going to Bletchley.so much history.this is my last explore of it I reckon.the next time will be to go the museum.

G block.this was the traffic and deception operations block.this is stripped and was used by the GPO.since my last visit there was a little more damage with some graffiti appearing.some lovely decay here though.























































D block.this is what we mainly come for.the holy grail.this was the enigma block.its full of bits of stuff to photograph.i ain't going to lie I don't know what most of the stuff is in here.but it was fascinating to see.its obviously not original stuff.its too modern for that.but still quite old..telephones.old computers.amps.the block is quite dark and dingy in places.we spent ages in here.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 17, 2017)

That's a very comprehensive report, but alas its expected from you. There's a few pieces of equipment I recognise but a lot I have never seen before. Excellent.


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2017)

You cracked that one Mikey, Lovely report and fantastic pics, Thanks


----------



## DiggerDen (Jan 17, 2017)

That's a great report and photos.


----------



## Electric (Jan 17, 2017)

That looks brilliant. Thanks a lot, Mikeymutt.

Recognising a lot of Telex and exchange equipment there, bit sad that it is now obsolete.
Still haven't been to the museum yet, but had better go before I get all soppy and sentimental then waffle on about fixing the stuff.


----------



## krela (Jan 17, 2017)

Very cool MM, thanks.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 17, 2017)

Electric said:


> That looks brilliant. Thanks a lot, Mikeymutt.
> 
> Recognising a lot of Telex and exchange equipment there, bit sad that it is now obsolete.
> Still haven't been to the museum yet, but had better go before I get all soppy and sentimental then waffle on about fixing the stuff.



Thank you..I did think this was a lot of the stuff left over from when the GPO were based here along with surplus stuff ro the museum.still very interesting though


----------



## odeon master (Jan 17, 2017)

simply amazing,hope it stays this way too.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 18, 2017)

My old man was a telephone engineer and could probably have identified a lot this stuff.......

Did make me smile though when I saw that one piece of kit was made by Wayne Kerr.

Thanks for posting,a fascinating record,I hope it survives for future generations to marvel at.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 18, 2017)

Have to say i could spend a few hours in D block, looks amazing with odds an ends about, your photos show you are alot more curious in D block too, giving more thought to many of the shots, (not that you dont usually) just compared to the G block. Nice job mate!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow. That is a stunning set Mikey. Loving the peeling paint and all the stuff left behind. The comps are spot on and the lighting superb.


----------



## theartist (Jan 18, 2017)

is the bombe an original or a repro. . i mean the thing with all the little wheels on it.


----------



## clinka (Jan 18, 2017)

Honest to god, I went to school with a Wayne Kerr. He was 'ard as nails. Can't think why! Parents clearly had a sense of humour.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 18, 2017)

mockingbird said:


> Have to say i could spend a few hours in D block, looks amazing with odds an ends about, your photos show you are alot more curious in D block too, giving more thought to many of the shots, (not that you dont usually) just compared to the G block. Nice job mate!


I must admit it was D block what I was eager to go too.and I had done this block.but you would love that block.prob spend ages there rearranging things.and looking at all the bits and pieces


----------



## zombizza (Jan 19, 2017)

Amazing how much stuff has moved about since my visit just 2 weeks ago. I reckon this place has quite a bit of traffic


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you all.i think there has been a few visitors here.but don't think it's massively explored though.obviusly it's a hoarding place for the museum of stuff they don't want


----------

